# Blackish spots on java fern + matted green algae.



## grey_fox (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi there,

I'm in need of some assistance and help with some issues in my tank.

Before I begin, here's the stats of my tank and its layout.

Tank Dimensions (LxWxH, specify units): *5 x 2 x 2 (Feet)*

Lighting Intensity(No of Watts) : *432W *
Number and type of Lighting (FL/PL/MH) : *T5 HO 4 x 10000K, 4 x 6500K*
Age of light bulbs : *5 months*
No. of hours your lights are on : *10*

CO2 Injection Rate (bps) : *8-9*
Type of CO2 (DIY/Cylinder) : *Pressurised CO2 (5L) Cylinder*
Method of Injection (e.g. Diffusor/Reactor) : *Internal reactor*

Liquid fertilisers Used (Product name. E.g. Seachem Flourish) : *Seachem Flourish, KNO3, Fleet Enema, K2SO4, Seachmem Iron, LushGro-AQUA

*Fertilization regime (Frequency and amount per dose) : *E.I standard 
KNO3 + Fleet Enema - Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat (50% WC on Sat)
Seachem Flourish OR LushGRO-AQUA - Tue, Thu, Sun*

Other fertilisers (Product name. E.g. Root Monster) : *Sera Flowderpot*

Other additives (Product name. E.g. Seachem Prime) : *NA*

Type of Filter (overhead/internal/canister, Product name/model if possible) : *2 x Eheim Professional II 2028*
When was the filter last washed : *NA*
Filter media used : *Standard Professional II media (Efhi Substrat Pro, Mech, etc) *
When was the media last changed : *NA*
What was changed :*NA*

Age of setup (i.e. since initial setup or last major re-do ) : *3 months plus*

Water change frequency : *Weekly*
Amount changed : *35-50%
*
Water surface movement (None/gentle/turbulent) : *gentle*
Circulation (None/gentle/turbulent) : *gentle*

Tank Temperature : *27.5 - 28.0*

Chemical Properties
-------------------------------------
KH (dKH): *4.0*
pH : *6.6*
NO3 (ppm): *36.2 (weekly) - (each dose @ 9.05PPM)*
PO4 (ppm): *7.12 (weekly) - (each dose @ 1.78PPM)*
Fe (ppm): *0.72 (weekly) - (each dose @ 0.24PPM)*

Bioload (Number and type of fish and plants)
------------------------------------------
*Flora:* _*Windelov, Java, Narrow Java ferns, Anubias Coffeelia, Nana, Petite Nana, Vallisneria, Echi. Osiris, Echi. Amazon, Echi. Tenellus, Hair Grass, Crypt. Brown, Wiselli, Eriocaulon.*_

*Fauna:* _*Discus, otos, SAEs, rummy nose, neon, black widow, congo, bleeding heart, black phantom tetras, pygmy puffer, corydoras. *_

What I am currently facing are blackish spots on my java fern, the java fern is sprouting plantlets, however it still has blackish spots on the leaf, I did read from somewhere that this is normally due to the emersed form conforming to its submersed version, the Java fern I bought was emersed.

Here's a photo.










Could this be due to my lights being too strong? Currently the WPG of my tank is 2.9WPG, that's all 8 x 54W T5 tubes on for 10 hours.

Also, my other issue is that I think I have a mild case of Cladophora around my tenellus & hair grass. How do I get rid of all of these effectively? By the way the tank's CO2 parameters is a constant 30.1PPM throughout the entire photo period.


----------



## grey_fox (Feb 11, 2006)

Yikes! My apologies, I think I clicked on the Submit too many times, sorry!


----------

